# Lots of pics of the new guy



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

We'll call him "Ghost" for now. 










Hello, strange human...










...your knee will do as a preening spot.




























Dolce came to say hello



















Then a pretty girl started stalking him....lucky guy!










Oh...hi!
































































No comment about what's going on in the background! haha.




























And videos...he and Moon got into a singing contest lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n11-taaOTc&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkOOEPTaMCI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

So handsome! And what a singer. I haven't introduced my two yet....is it ok before quarantine is over?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love his face when Astrid waltzed on up


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful! Ghost suits him  and the thread is moved.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

beautiful i always liked the white face mutation


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is beautiful!!
Astrid is in love haha! Look at her face- she is obviously trying his attention :lol:

Singing contest was amazing! I think ghost won! He was more enthusiastic 

Btw: nice tattoo


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for moving it Sasha!



scootergirl762 said:


> So handsome! And what a singer. I haven't introduced my two yet....is it ok before quarantine is over?


I would finish quarantine if I were you. I can't remember where you got Emme, but it was a pet store right?

The only reason my new guy was not quarantined is because he was an only bird in a great home for years. So I trust that he is healthy and was not exposed to any illnesses. I do not advocate others to take the same risk!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah do the full quarantine  it sucks but it's a bit of a safeguard. better one lot of vet fees than two lots!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

And Baruch, thanks for the compliment on the tattoo. It isn't finished...my friend is the artist though.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If your comfortable can you please post photos when it's finished 
Does it hurt when they do it?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Thanks for moving it Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for that info...Emme came from the same breeder as Stewie though. Stewie came home with me in august and Emme has been here a week.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I added a few photos that I forgot to include before...a couple are pretty funny. :lol:



Haimovfids said:


> If your comfortable can you please post photos when it's finished
> Does it hurt when they do it?


Sure.  And yes, it hurts! It's worth it though.



scootergirl762 said:


> Oh thanks for that info...Emme came from the same breeder as Stewie though. Stewie came home with me in august and Emme has been here a week.


It's your call, really. I guess it would depend on whether or not the breeder has brought new birds into her flock since you got Stewie. There's always a risk not quarantining, but in this situation the risk may be minimal.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awee, he is too cute!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I added a few photos that I forgot to include before...a couple are pretty funny. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not to take away from this handsome guy that came home with you today....it looks like he is settling in and feeling at home already. And he looks very tame, too.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol at Dolce sleeping on your wrist! She's like "guys shut up omg..."

Also, Rocko is a fan of Ghost. Quite the fan. He would flock call to Ghost but when Moon started chirping back, he'd look angry


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghost is the perfect name for him I think. He reminds me so much of Stephanie's Beaker! Who would agree?

Dolce totally looks like she's showing off, lol! And I spot Moon and Freya gettin' it on! :rofl:

And I looove your tattoo, so pretty! I have a tattoo in exactly the same spot except it's a bit smaller.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He's super cute...seems like he's right at home


I love Astrid in the carrier:rofl:
She's cracks me up


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Amz said:


> Lol at Dolce sleeping on your wrist! She's like "guys shut up omg..."
> 
> Also, Rocko is a fan of Ghost. Quite the fan. He would flock call to Ghost but when Moon started chirping back, he'd look angry


That's hysterical! haha. They have such different singing styles, I guess it makes sense that some tiels would have a preference for one or the other. 



CharVicki said:


> Ghost is the perfect name for him I think. He reminds me so much of Stephanie's Beaker! Who would agree?
> 
> Dolce totally looks like she's showing off, lol! And I spot Moon and Freya gettin' it on! :rofl:
> 
> And I looove your tattoo, so pretty! I have a tattoo in exactly the same spot except it's a bit smaller.



He looks like Henry too! I love the whiteface boys, they are such distinguished-looking gentlemen. Um, yeah, those photos with Moon and Freya cracked me up. :lol:

Thanks.  What's your tattoo of?



urbandecayno5 said:


> He's super cute...seems like he's right at home
> 
> 
> I love Astrid in the carrier:rofl:
> She's cracks me up


Astrid is always a riot!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

tell those two in the background to get a room!! :rofl: He is so handsome!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> He reminds me so much of Stephanie's Beaker! Who would agree?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

moonchild said:


> He looks like Henry too! I love the whiteface boys, they are such distinguished-looking gentlemen.


He does! And they are very gentlemen-like, as if they're wearing tuxedos. 



moonchild said:


> Thanks.  What's your tattoo of?


My wrist one is the Nordic rune for Odin, it looks like this but with patterning inside the black.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like he is settling in nicely !! I like the name Ghost it actually is a cute name for a whiteface hehe


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> My wrist one is the Nordic rune for Odin, it looks like this but with patterning inside the black.


Oooh. 
Do you have Nordic heritage?



RexiesMuM said:


> Looks like he is settling in nicely !! I like the name Ghost it actually is a cute name for a whiteface hehe


Yeah, I think I might have to go with Ghost...it's sticking already!
He is definitely settling right in. I'm having trouble figuring him out, but we've only had a few hours to get to know each other so far.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

moonchild said:


> Oooh.
> Do you have Nordic heritage?


Not that I know of, but it could be possible. I have heritage mainly from Scotland and Poland, but I've been told by an artist who's very into Nordic culture that I have Scandinavian facial features. And it's crazy how many people have told me I look like Bjork. I'm very interested to find out. But, I could just be a Nordic fanatic.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is beautiful! I agree he looks like Henry a lot, maybe Henry is a bit thinner but of course it might be just the photo. 
I will call them The Penguin & The Penguin Jr. :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> maybe Henry is a bit thinner but of course it might be just the photo.


Funny you mention that, he is quite thin, he might even be underweight. The photo is pretty accurate. I have a vet appointment scheduled for him next week so we'll see if he cooperates on the scales.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, what cage do you have for your tiels? I saw it in the background in one of the pics. Is it an A & E flight cage??


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It's an A&E double flight cage.  But really the whole room is their cage.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i keep meaning to ask you Moonchild: are your tiels "free range"? or do they go home for bed?
my dream is to have a birdroom for mine one day :blush:


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Laughing so hard at Moon and Freya.
I'm loving astrid in the carrier and her general reaction to Ghost.
It's like "OH! HEY! YOU LOOK LIKE ME!"


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

he looks very happy!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Further Bandit photos will be here on my photos thread! http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=40722


----------

